# Bought 2 juice buckets with my grapes



## s2000 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok wanted to see what all this is about doing the juice buckets. I am making red wine from grapes but my buddy that was helping wanted some variety so he picked up 1 bucket of Chianti and another Riesling. The brand on the 6gal bucket says Collina Del Sole "Fresh California Must". 

I let it ferment and moved to carboy last week with airlock. It says after one week to rack into clean carboy then let it clarify for 2 to 3 weeks in a dark cool place. After that rack it again to clarify or continue racking for clarification. 

I was thinking about either putting some light oak or actually some fruit flavors to the wine. At what point can I do that? Also what flavors can I really use?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2011)

You can put the oak into the carboy right now. Oak cube would work. You will have to remove some of the wine and maybe leave it out so that you can stir the oak daily. Keep the air lock in place and make sure you have added the K-meta.

Other flavors are a personal choice but I like blackberry in the background. You could make a small f-pack from either fresh or frozen blackberries and add it to the wine after fermentation is complete. Do some bench testing because you can make the wine too sweet very easily. Of course, if you like it sweet, that is your choice.


----------



## s2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wanted to put out an update on my juice buckets. I am very impressed at what the final result with this wine. Here are some pics of the bottles with made up labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations on the wine. The lables look great. Are those the new Avery labels or did you cut those like that?


----------



## robie (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats does the Mmmsk stand for?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking good, looks like those new Avery labels to me!


----------



## s2000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes Avery labels although I wasn't impressed with my Laser printer with them. The ink was rubbing off when I was applying to the bottles. You can see it not adhering well in the closeup.

Mmmsk comes from just a slang from a few buddies and I. Like "mmm good" sort of spinoff. I may just keep that name as I have been getting good reviews so far.


----------



## Rock (Feb 9, 2012)

These wines were only made a few months ago?You should age these wines alot longer before bottling.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 1, 2012)

I think aging the wine is all in the preference of the maker. Also, you can bottle age wine if its stable and clear, or you can bulk age it in the carboy. I prefer to bulk age mine. For example, I have about 10 carboys from this last fall that I'll let age til August or so, then bottle them up. I do this because I am less prone to drink them while they age in carboys rather than the bottle. 

So basically I'm saying that the time/method of aging is up to the maker.


----------



## Rock (Mar 1, 2012)

Lopez said:


> I think aging the wine is all in the preference of the maker. Also, you can bottle age wine if its stable and clear, or you can bulk age it in the carboy. I prefer to bulk age mine. For example, I have about 10 carboys from this last fall that I'll let age til August or so, then bottle them up. I do this because I am less prone to drink them while they age in carboys rather than the bottle.
> 
> So basically I'm saying that the time/method of aging is up to the maker.



Sure it is!Anything you do is up to the wine maker.From My experience bottling wines that are not aged long enough will have lots of sediment in it.You need a good year for reds to clear and be stable.


----------



## e10petrucci (Jan 18, 2013)

i JUSTOPENED A 6GALLON Collina DEL SOLE SANGIOVESE AND IT LOOKS and taste like nothing in my bucket. When I took the balling with my hydrometer I could see the measurement right through the juice. I've used San Gioves before and it's much deeper. What do you think happended" HELP!


----------

